# snapped tap root



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey grower in the last couple of days ive started a new GJ with subs freebies and a couple of others anyway i germ'd a white widow seed and the tip of the tap root was black i have come to put her in a rockwool cube and when ive picked the lil 1 up the tip has stayed on the paper towel ive not tuc any pics of the snapped bit i just put her in the cube my ? is will she live or is that it for her ? there are pics of the black tap root as she started to germ in my GJ WW, BLUE VENOM, (ETC) in my sig 
thanks in advance fruity​


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

any 1 got any input :confused2:


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I honestly have no idea but if thinking about it, i really think it will continue to grow out after maybe a small down time for repair. Might stunt growth? maybe/probably. This is why i don't like to germ in water over night and then plant the tap root. I use either the rapid rooters from seed or the jiffy peat pellets. Both work great but I lean towards the peat pellets that grow when watered to perfect little seed starters.

Only time will tell.


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Have had this problem fruity with good and bad results. I dip the broken end or the black tip in  rooting powder and replant. Now i've saved some that turned out wonderful and i also lost 4 bubba seeds this way! So still expirementing. Although i'm a soil grower i think you get the jest.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds like this one is a toss up in the air cross your fingers


----------



## ray jay (Mar 12, 2010)

Had to vote no. Sorry man.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the replys guys well i am pleased to say she made it  i had to give her abit of help with the shell but shes alive :woohoo:


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 13, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> thanks for the replys guys well i am pleased to say she made it  i had to give her abit of help with the shell but shes alive :woohoo:



Well there's your answer. I love being right or lucky that is. Glad it worked out. Let's see if she is stunted do to this now. Thanks for updating.


----------



## ray jay (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad I was wrong.She will be your best girl. Just watch.


----------

